# Aftermarket Radiator hoses



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Is there any company out there that sells aftermarket Radiator hoses for FWD Sr20's? Ive found MANY for S13's and S14 etc.. but i dont know if they will fit right, im doubting they will. does anyone out there know of a website or company?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Greg V at mossy had something going recently


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

WRteam200sx said:


> Is there any company out there that sells aftermarket Radiator hoses for FWD Sr20's? Ive found MANY for S13's and S14 etc.. but i dont know if they will fit right, im doubting they will. does anyone out there know of a website or company?


i bought my  radiator support at carpartswholesale, try to visit maybe you can find hoses


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> Is there any company out there that sells aftermarket Radiator hoses for FWD Sr20's? Ive found MANY for S13's and S14 etc.. but i dont know if they will fit right, im doubting they will. does anyone out there know of a website or company?


Samco sells hoses.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

thanks , i guess i will just have to call a samco distributor, cause they dont have anything listed for FWD Sr20's just RWD and those are on like optionimports and stuff... but i will keep lookin i just need something nicer for my shiny new Koyo and fans


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.summitracing.com/
www.jegs.com

They both sell aftermarket kits. I think you could also find metal braided hoses.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Ummmmm ... http://www.coolflex.com/

:thumbup:


----------

